# Petie the Pig is Gone



## Maureen Las (Jan 12, 2009)

Little Petie was my very old guinea pig. I never talked much about him. I got him with his buddy Pooh as a giveaway from Petco in about 2004; they were about 2 yrs old

Petie was about 7 yrs old and had dental issues. I needed to chop his veggies up for him every day and wet his pellets. Twice a day he was always there waiting for his 2 meals and tonight when it was pellet time he was lying curled up in the back of his cage. 

I tried to give him some benebac as I thought maybe I had given him too many veggies but he was not able to swallow. I could tell that something was very wrong. 

He didn't want to eat. 

I took him in a towel and just sat down with him and watched him die. it was so fast. 
After he died I gave him a bath as he needed that and I noticed that he seemed to have an internal lump on his left side of his abdomen 

Ithink that it was Petie's time and I am glad that he went so fast

He was at the cage door today at 2pm and ate all his veggies..
Popcorn free little piglet :heartspopcorn with your buddy Pooh at the bridge little guy


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Petie.
Popcorn and scamper free at the Bridge, little guy. :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry  

I still choke up when I think of PIG, we loved him so much.

I know that not everyone understands... but for us, they are part of our family. I know he had a good life with you, and I know that it was a long one for a little pigger, but I also know how you will miss him 

RIP Little Fella.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)

He will popcorn at the bridge with my Mace. They will have fun.

*hugs*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 12, 2009)

Aww I'm so sorry to hear about Petie 

RIP little piggie....

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Petie. 

He sure had a great life with you.

Susan:rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 13, 2009)

He sure was a handsome guy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## animal ry (Jan 15, 2009)

im so sorry my guinea pig rolo is 8/9 now and has a few pros so now how you feel HUGS!!! hope you feel better soon so sorry about your beautifull guiena pig R.I.P


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 15, 2009)

So sorry. He was a handsome guinea pig. :hearts


----------

